# Sadanobu 貞信 Unagisaki Restoration Step by Step



## da_mich* (Jun 10, 2021)

Hello,

i started a new restoration projekt. I will post pictures after all few hours of restoration. I don't know if it will be a successful or fail restoration. I have never made a full restoration of a Unagisaki knife before. If it fails, it's a fun thread to laugh about. Maybe It´s interesting for someone here.

Before Restoration:







Day1:
After 3h 30min of restoration:


----------



## Slim278 (Jun 10, 2021)

You going to try and save the handle too? A little steam should take the dent out of it.


----------



## da_mich* (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes i try to save the handle too. Yes i try the steam/water trick too. It works with a wood floor too.


----------



## da_mich* (Jun 11, 2021)

Day2: 
After 4h 30min:



After 5h 30min:



After 6h:



After 7h 15min blade is finished! Only the handle restoration is left:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 11, 2021)

just a few notes... the shinogi line is far too high for a knife like this. The bevel angle will be more acute as is, thus making this more brittle than it should be for the use of this kind of knife. Also, the back could have been saved a bit better. By flattening this much, you've significantly decreased the lifespan of this knife. Just a few things to consider and be careful for moving forward. That being said, I think projects like this are great... this is one of the best ways to learn.


----------



## da_mich* (Jun 11, 2021)

JBroida said:


> just a few notes... the shinogi line is far too high for a knife like this. The bevel angle will be more acute as is, thus making this more brittle than it should be for the use of this kind of knife. Also, the back could have been saved a bit better. By flattening this much, you've significantly decreased the lifespan of this knife. Just a few things to consider and be careful for moving forward. That being said, I think projects like this are great... this is one of the best ways to learn.



Thank you for your feedback. Yes i know the shinogi line is far away from perfect. I tryed to restore the bevel with a Tormek because it´s to much material for hand sharpening. There is no Tormek jig for this job. After the Tormek i flatten it with a Atoma #140. I did it like I do with chisels. But I think the improvised Jig was not perfect in a 90° angle and the sharpening angle was also not right. In the picture " After 4h 30min: " you can see the hologrind of the Tormek wheel. Maybe i can solve this problem at my next knife.


----------



## inferno (Jun 11, 2021)

what about using the side of the tormek stone. that surface is flat.


----------



## da_mich* (Jun 11, 2021)

inferno said:


> what about using the side of the tormek stone. that surface is flat.



I used it for the flat side


----------



## da_mich* (Jun 12, 2021)

Projekt finished after 8h:


----------



## inferno (Jun 12, 2021)

you probably need to put a wider angle bevel towards the edge on the now or? 
i would at least. to increase chip resistance.


----------



## da_mich* (Jun 13, 2021)

inferno said:


> you probably need to put a wider angle bevel towards the edge on the now or?
> i would at least. to increase chip resistance.



Sorry my english is not the best. Do you mean a micro bevel with higher angle?


----------



## inferno (Jun 13, 2021)

yes


----------



## adam92 (Jun 15, 2021)

I feel like there's no more urasuki anymore, looks like overly sharpen. just my 2cent feedback


----------



## Ericfg (Jun 15, 2021)

So glad you left the 'spoon' on the flat side.


----------

